# Low Voltage Transformer Lifespan?



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

mikm27 said:


> I have a low voltage light installation with 20 transformers/lamps (50watts) in a residence. 2 of the transformers went bad within 6 months of the installation in 2006. 1 more transformer went bad in the second year after installation. And two more transformers went bad in the sixth year after installation. How long should a good low voltage transformer last?


 Some of those newer low voltage lights have switch-mode type transformers, instead of the magnetic ones. I think they used them because they're a lot smaller, physically. They don't seem to be too reliable.
I hope the newer generation are better.


----------



## mikm27 (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes, it's not good when the lamp lasts longer than the transformer.


----------

